#  > Technical Interaction >  > Educational >  >  Best way to get Engineering Qualification.

## shavy90

I am posting this thread to make students aware of the ways to get Bachelors degree in
any Engieering branch they wish to.

In my opinion, you may be financially strong or may be not. 
You have to be clear about your respective goals. I mean whether you want to do job
in private sector, or you want a Government Job, or you wnat to be in R&D sector,
or lastly you want to go abroad for higher studies.

So, for students not willing to spend much money for Engineering Quailification, 
you can do senior secondary studies in any recognised school or institute.
But be sure you score good (70 to 80 percent). After that you can opt for 
AMIE organised by Institution of Engineers *Click* for more information on
their official website. For an overview, the following are the advantages over 
doing Diploma and B.Tech/B.E.
1. You can opt 1 to 4 subjects to write exam(Twice a year)
2. Affordable fees(around 5000 for) as compare to semester fee of any institute
3. You get good references for text books to read of best authors
4. You would be the member of Institution of Engineers after passing the exams
5. You would get chance to do project work and experiments under the guidance of 
    Professors and Engineers
6. After passing you would be able to apply for any job whose minimum 
    requirement is B.Tech/B.E
7. You dont have to clear any entrance exam for B.Tech


For financially strong students if they wish they can start from Diploma from any
recognised institute. But they have to be sure to opt for the branch specification
as it would be deciding your career. 
Following are the Advantages of opting this scheme:
1. You can grab Techincal jobs by writing some exams like DRDO's *CEPTAM
*2. You can opt for AMIE as mentioned above and take the *Diploma scheme*
3. You can do B.Tech.

Like if it helps anyhow.

And ask if you want any further information that is not given in this post.
Would be glad to help.







  Similar Threads: BSNL JTO Civil Engineering/ Electrical Engineering & Telecom Engineering 2009 Previous Year Solved Question Paper i need transportation engineering irrigation engineering estimating and costing geotechnical engineering books pdf for diploma can anybody please help me

----------


## shilpamary

Hey friends!!!

Hi to all  :(grin): 

Are you interested to do UG course in Engineering?

If you are a student waiting for counseling date, no worries and don't get confuse about the college. 

Get here the *Engineering cut off mark details* for all Engineering colleges in Tamilnadu. By checking this website, you would get an idea and guess which college would to choose in counseling. 

All the best guys...

----------

